# Will this set up work for a Rabbit House?



## Floralsurprises (Aug 31, 2016)

I am in the process of researching rabbit raising and was wondering if this will work for maybe 2 or 3 rabbits with a few modifications?  It was originally an a-frame coop and could be winterized more of course.  

Also any tips or pointers would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 31, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to BYH @Floralsurprises   I'm not a Rabbiteer, but there are quite a few of them here in the forums. I "think" that putting multiple rabbits in that confined a space might lead to serious problems with fighting and such. Some rabbits will do well living together and others won't. Honestly, from the looks of it, it really isn't big enough for more than one possibly two LF chickens either... Maybe a broody coop or quarantine coop for a single sick or injured bird. I'm also not a big fan of "chicken wire" as a security measure. Most predators can go right through it in a matter of minutes. It's primary design is to keep chickens (rabbits too) contained, not to keep predators out. And since rabbits like to dig/burrow, they could dig under and escape fairly easily and fairly quickly. And as you know, the grass is always greener...

As for adding insulation, with rabbits (and chickens also) as long as you give them a draft free space with plenty of ventilation, cold is not normally an issue. Rabbits have a nice fur coat year round, and chickens wear a down coat. Both handle cold to sub-zero with no real issues. The bigger issue is heat in the summer, and keeping them cool.

Anyway, let me introduce you to some of our Rabbiteers, Maybe they'll provide better info for you: @Bunnylady @promiseacres @samssimonsays @Shorty @LukeMeister @Hens and Roos That's just a sample as there are quite a few others. 

Browse around    and make yourself at home! Glad you joined up!


----------



## LukeMeister (Aug 31, 2016)

Hey! Welcome to BYH! 
I think that setup would be fine. Are they for meat, breading or pets? I have mine in a 8 ft x 8 ft run attached to a hutch and there's like 15 in there so I think that's fine. What are the dimensions? Looks to me about 2 or 3 x 6 ft?


----------



## LukeMeister (Aug 31, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> And since rabbits like to dig/burrow, they could dig under and escape fairly easily and fairly quickly. And as you know, the grass is always greener...


To combat this, you can stake down wire around the edges of the run. Ours dig out a LOT so this really helps.


----------



## Floralsurprises (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you both for the info!
My husband built it out of scrap wood that we got free but I think your right. Its about 3x6 give or take.
We are wanting to breed/raise them for meat and I'm sure that he will build other enclosures as needed. 
The main concern was how they would adapt to the "den," being above rather than below.  And the ability to house a male and two females at least for the short term.  Maybe as a grow out pen later.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 31, 2016)

We house our rabbits in our shop so I'm not much help to you with an outdoor set up!

Welcome , glad you joined us and you'll have to keep us posted on how your set up works out for you.


----------



## chiques chicks (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome!

I house mine in cages in a shed, so I can't really help. I don't think they'll mind the house being up.

You are aware that housing a make and two females together "temporarily" will mean you need separate housing within a couple weeks as both does will be pregnant?


----------



## Shorty (Aug 31, 2016)

I house mine in cages in a shed each in their own cage, but like latestarter said chicken wire may keep the rabbits contained it won't keep the predators out. I would suggest at least having somewhere to put the buck after he has done his job otherwise you will have lots of babies very fast.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Sep 28, 2016)

I would not recommend using that setup. Rabbits can, and will, chew right through chicken wire. Kits can fit through the wire to get out, and mice, rats, snakes, etc. can fit through it to get in. If there is no bottom, rabbits will dig out. The rabbits may also chew the wood supports. The structure itself is fine, if you put caging wire on the floor, and also substituted caging wire for chicken wire. It should also be bigger. The rule of thumb is one square foot per pound of rabbit. So if you have three ten-pound rabbits, you need it to be 30 sq.ft.


----------

